# Trailer parts



## boss_lady1210 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, Would like to know if anyone had to replace a butt bar and where you got it. My horse broke my friends and I would like to replace it. I know the style of trailer and contacted the company but still searching for the best price. Thanks


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I have always just taken my trailer to my local trailer sales and they have done the work and ordered the parts. Sorry I couldn't have been more help


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I have used this mail order place quite a bit since where I live there is no trailer place. Good prices and lots of stuff, might have what you are looking for.



Horse Trailer Accessory Store - 400 Horse Trailer Parts and Accesssories


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Most of the butt bars I have seen are just tubing that's been flattened on both ends with a hole drilled in for the chain. Bring the old one to a metal shop and see what they say. Be sure to tell them what it's for so they use heavy enough tubing. Tell them you need the same or better wall thickness.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Can also call the company who made trailer, if you want one that matches exactly, if your friend has a really nice trailer, that would be the best thing to do.

It is very nice of you to do this, as a lot of people would just say "oh well" on so many things that their horse does.


----------

